# For el_novato (GRRR! You've got no PM space!!)



## Philippa

*  ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!   * ​   

Welcome to the wonderful world of being 33!!  
Hope you have a great day!

Saludos
Philippa


----------



## alc112

Feliz cumple!!!!


----------



## te gato

el_novato
 
   !!!Happy Birthday!!!  
 
and
 
 Happy Flag Day!!! 
​Wow Two things in one day...
te gato 
 
​


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday. This is your last birthday for this year, but of course there are more bithdays to come on the next years.


----------



## el_novato

Hellooo !!!

These congratulations are a very nice surprise for me.  Today funnydeal show me this "thread", and I wish to say you:  Thank you very much!!!.

It is  nice to have your friendship  of all you

 ¡¡¡ Hooola !!!

Estas felicitaciones son una sorpresa muy agradable para mí. Hoy funnydeal me enseñó este "thread", y deseo decirles:  ¡¡¡ Muchas gracias !!!

Que agradeble tener la amistad de todos ustedes.  

Saludos amigos.

el novato


----------



## Agnès E.

Happy birthday!!
Joyeux anniversaire !
 
 ​


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!
Happy Birthday!


 Un gran abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## garryknight

Happy Birthday, el_novato 
 Many Happy Returns 
​


----------



## Artrella

Feliz Cumple Pibe!!!  Besotes, Nil


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades al ya no tan "novato" ¡El Novato! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Alundra

DICEN QUE NUNCA ES TARDE SI LA DICHA ES BUENA....

FELICIDADES.


Alundra.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Me uno a Alundra. ¡Muchas felicidades, Novato!

Que pases un año maravilloso. Te dedico una canción de cumpleaños muy española que no sé si cantáis allende los mares:

Feliz, feliz en tu día
amiguito, que Dios te bendiga,
que reine la paz en tu día
y que cumplas muchos más.

Después de este desliz freudiano hacia la infancia, un abrazo.


----------



## ILT

Paisano ...

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!

Aunque tarde, no quiero que este hilo se quede sin las felicitaciones de otra nativa y residente de México de mis amores

Un beso, un abrazo, y mis mejores deseos de que hayas pasado un excelente día y que el próximo año sí te pueda yo felicitar a tiempo; a propósito, como buenos mexicanos, la fiesta no se ha terminado, ¿verdad?  ¡Alcancé a llegar a tiempo!

¡¡¡Saludos!!!

ILT


----------



## abc

*El Novato,*

*Happy Belated Birthday!!!*


----------

